

A good number of developers at the University of Arizona make less than $50k - Glyptodon
http://www.wildcat.arizona.edu/article/2015/03/large-discrepancies-between-university-of-arizona-faculty-pay

======
Glyptodon
Came across this in my Arizona section of Google news. Really this is more
about the linked Google spreadsheet than the article.

Among other things you can find jobs with titles like "Web Site
Designer/Developer, Senior" getting paid $41k.

Seems weird.

~~~
jayturley
turned down a job there after I left GCU for that very reason... insanely low
compared to market

